# Hp?



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

How in the heck can you get 500rwhp in an LS2 without a supercharger as one of your mods?

A friend of mine that owns an 04 Cobra just got a 3 angle valve job and is having his SC ported and adding the smallest pulley possible.The shop that will be tuning him says he should be at 520 or more to the wheels afterwards.

I hate it that every damn thing costs so much for the GTO to make big power when you see the Cobras making big power for a lot less.

I know a cam is in my future,but affording aftermarket heads and a ported Fast is practically impossible for me right now.I'm thinking of a Typhoon intake since it costs much less that the FAST.

I need freakin 139 more hp to get to 500 at the wheels.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Cam and Nitrous.

Seriously going NA is going to cost about the same as FI to get to the same power levels. Think about it a 500+rwhp LS2 is almost 600hp at the crank thats not going to be a very streetable car.


----------



## SSG-goat83 (Nov 13, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Cam and Nitrous.
> 
> Seriously going NA is going to cost about the same as FI to get to the same power levels. Think about it a 500+rwhp LS2 is almost 600hp at the crank thats not going to be a very streetable car.


I am getting, a D1sc intercooled pro charger, kooks 1 7/8 lt headers,catless mid pipes ( kooks), slp loudmouths, blower cam, p/p 92mm throttle body, and the gto nitrous kit from nitrous outlet put on at this time. Wondering if you think that it will still be fun to drive to work and what kind of hp i may be looking at? the shop told my wife they could not say yet, they had to wait till after they figured out how big the cam was going to be ( i asked for a large lobe) It is hard cuz i am not home but currently in iraq and i wont see the guys fixing my car or tuning it. 

WOULD LOVE A RESPONSE. FROM ANYONE. THANKYOU


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

GM4life said:


> Cam and Nitrous.
> 
> Seriously going NA is going to cost about the same as FI to get to the same power levels. Think about it a 500+rwhp LS2 is almost 600hp at the crank thats not going to be a very streetable car.



I am planning on eventually going FI down the road.......WAY down to road,but want to get as much power possible with a cam setup until then.

I have no experience with nitrous so I'm leary of it.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

SSG-goat83 said:


> I am getting, a D1sc intercooled pro charger, kooks 1 7/8 lt headers,catless mid pipes ( kooks), slp loudmouths, blower cam, p/p 92mm throttle body, and the gto nitrous kit from nitrous outlet put on at this time. Wondering if you think that it will still be fun to drive to work and what kind of hp i may be looking at? the shop told my wife they could not say yet, they had to wait till after they figured out how big the cam was going to be ( i asked for a large lobe) It is hard cuz i am not home but currently in iraq and i wont see the guys fixing my car or tuning it.
> 
> WOULD LOVE A RESPONSE. FROM ANYONE. THANKYOU


I wouldn't care to guess on how much hp you'll get,but it will be a blast to drive.

Thanks for your service and stay safe over there.


----------



## SSG-goat83 (Nov 13, 2009)

ROBSGTO said:


> I am planning on eventually going FI down the road.......WAY down to road,but want to get as much power possible with a cam setup until then.
> 
> I have no experience with nitrous so I'm leary of it.[/QUOTE
> 
> Nitrous, is great if you want a quick power adder. It realy should be installed professionaly, so that it does not cost you a ton of money down the line. It is fairly in-expensive to refil however some people get trigger happy and blow through bottles at insane rates. THIS IS COSTLY QUICKLY. :lol:


----------



## SSG-goat83 (Nov 13, 2009)

ROBSGTO said:


> I wouldn't care to guess on how much hp you'll get,but it will be a blast to drive.
> 
> Thanks for your service and stay safe over there.


Thankyou,I'll try for sure.:cheers
I am glad to hear that you think it will still be fun to drive i saw the earlier post, and thought maybe i just took the regular driving fun away, if it ends up with more than 500 hp. that would be no good at all cuz i love driving it around to the store and work.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

SSG-goat83 said:


> I am getting, a D1sc intercooled pro charger, kooks 1 7/8 lt headers,catless mid pipes ( kooks), slp loudmouths, blower cam, p/p 92mm throttle body, and the gto nitrous kit from nitrous outlet put on at this time. Wondering if you think that it will still be fun to drive to work and what kind of hp i may be looking at? the shop told my wife they could not say yet, they had to wait till after they figured out how big the cam was going to be ( i asked for a large lobe) It is hard cuz i am not home but currently in iraq and i wont see the guys fixing my car or tuning it.
> 
> WOULD LOVE A RESPONSE. FROM ANYONE. THANKYOU


Hard to say how much power you going to be putting to the ground. I can tell you that it is going to be loud with LT's and LM exhaust. It would be fun to drive to work being FI and not a big cammed N/A car. Be careful how much Nitrous you put to it being FI also, our pistons and rods is not forged.


ROBSGTO said:


> I am planning on eventually going FI down the road.......WAY down to road,but want to get as much power possible with a cam setup until then.
> 
> I have no experience with nitrous so I'm leary of it.


I would go with a cam that would get you decent N/A power but also FI freindly. You don't want to have to buy another cam for FI down the road.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

If I couldn't afford to port my stock heads or buy aftermarket heads would I still see a nice gain hp with a medium sized cam?I would port my stock intake manifold or get a Typhoon intake and port my throttle body.Also install an UDP.

I'd like to get to at least 425 at the wheels if I do a cam install.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

SSG-goat83 said:


> I am getting, a D1sc intercooled pro charger, kooks 1 7/8 lt headers,catless mid pipes ( kooks), slp loudmouths, blower cam, p/p 92mm throttle body, and the gto nitrous kit from nitrous outlet put on at this time. Wondering if you think that it will still be fun to drive to work and what kind of hp i may be looking at? the shop told my wife they could not say yet, they had to wait till after they figured out how big the cam was going to be ( i asked for a large lobe) It is hard cuz i am not home but currently in iraq and i wont see the guys fixing my car or tuning it.
> 
> WOULD LOVE A RESPONSE. FROM ANYONE. THANKYOU


Just too many variables to guess what you would make. If you are staying with a stock bottom end and want to be dependable, keep your boost level fairly low.
I am running my P-1 with a low 6 pounds to stay safe and it made 510 WHP and 540 WTQ. More then enough power and low enough boost level so not to over stress my stock bottom end. My top end is decently modded .

Maggies and Prochargers are both great superchargers. If you have your mind made up on a Procharger make sure and think out the best head unit for your application.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I may have to wait on heads until further down the road because my budget will be VERY tight already and I just don't think heads will be an option until later on,but if I can get decent power gain with stock heads,ported intake/TB,and cam then I'm ok with it until further down the road.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

ROBSGTO said:


> I may have to wait on heads until further down the road because my budget will be VERY tight already and I just don't think heads will be an option until later on,but if I can get decent power gain with stock heads,ported intake/TB,and cam then I'm ok with it until further down the road.


I had my stock heads ported and my Typhoon intake manifold ported. They were port matched and I received a decent gain for the amount of money spent. I don't race my car so after market heads will NOT be on any list for further mods. I saved a good chuck of change by going with the P-1 instead of the D-1 . I gained 100 + HP and 100 RWTQ. My stock bottom end is still very safe, made good power and have a very dependable ride.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

GM4life said:


> .....Think about it a 500+rwhp LS2 is almost 600hp at the crank thats not going to be a very streetable car.


I have a little over 500rwhp and think it's streetable........ as long as ur not hammering it when ur not suppose to.

As a matter of fact I think more HP makes the car more streetable since I don't have to down shift, that often to merge.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

SSG-goat83 said:


> I am getting, a D1sc intercooled pro charger, kooks 1 7/8 lt headers,catless mid pipes ( kooks), slp loudmouths, blower cam, p/p 92mm throttle body, and the gto nitrous kit from nitrous outlet put on at this time. Wondering if you think that it will still be fun to drive to work and what kind of hp i may be looking at? the shop told my wife they could not say yet, they had to wait till after they figured out how big the cam was going to be ( i asked for a large lobe) It is hard cuz i am not home but currently in iraq and i wont see the guys fixing my car or tuning it.
> 
> WOULD LOVE A RESPONSE. FROM ANYONE. THANKYOU


I run kooks LTH with magnaflow X pipe and mufflers.

It's VERY daily driver friendly.

ZERO drone and at WOT it's very loud.

best of both worlds for civility when I don't need it all the time and craziness on demand.

I never get tired of driving the GTO.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

batmans said:


> I have a little over 500rwhp and think it's streetable........ as long as ur not hammering it when ur not suppose to.
> 
> As a matter of fact I think more HP makes the car more streetable since I don't have to down shift, that often to merge.


I'm talking about a N/A car. A big cammed N/A car is a totally different beast than a S/C car. Expecally when you have smaller cubic inches, a 7.0 liter 500rwhp car would be alot more streetable than a 5.7 or a 6.0 cammed N/A car would be. Some people like the big lopey, bearly running car for a DD some don't.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

Something else to consider to is how are you going to hook up all that new found power, We don't have the largest tire's in the rear. So you can say I have over 500rwhp, Then your car becomes a dyno queen, Getting all that power to the ground now thats were the challenge is.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

The Detailer said:


> Something else to consider to is how are you going to hook up all that new found power, We don't have the largest tire's in the rear. So you can say I have over 500rwhp, Then your car becomes a dyno queen, Getting all that power to the ground now thats were the challenge is.


I just added Pedders rear suspension and a set of Nitto 555DR 285/35/18 tires. Does a good job of getting 540 WTQ to the ground


----------

